# Striper Outfit



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking to purchase a new rod and real for striper season, will be mainly fishing from the surf, any advice would be great.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

spinning or conventional? how much you want to spend?


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

spinning, trying to stay around 300 a little up or down. thanx for the help


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

really depends what youll be doing with it. If your throwing lures like mirrolures and jigs this is what I can recommend:


reel: shimano spheros 4000 or 5000 fb. OR Quantum boca 40 or 50. Either one spooled with 20lb power pro braid

Rod: Length depends on where you are, and how far you cast. A good all around rod for bridges, open water, for both lures and bait would be an 9' tica dolphin.

This recommendation is if you are looking for a 2-piece rod.


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

Preciate the help im going to look into it thanks alot!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a Boca60 on my 10ft Tica and it's a good reel and quite a workhorse, but it isn't light.

most any affordable 50 series reel is going to get heavy if you're planning on throwing plugs all day. you can fit plenty of 20lb braid on a 40 size reel for plugging, IMO, and have a much easier fishing day.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> i have a Boca60 on my 10ft Tica and it's a good reel and quite a workhorse, but it isn't light.
> 
> most any affordable 50 series reel is going to get heavy if you're planning on throwing plugs all day. you can fit plenty of 20lb braid on a 40 size reel for plugging, IMO, and have a much easier fishing day.





X2 great advice


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

whats with the braid????... any get u a baitrunner ur gonna need that its a must get u a rod that can load 8nbait some 17mono suffix or some 20ande and shock it with 40 and atlest a 11 rod..... u can get a baitrunner for 150 and u can get a tica,ocean master,and or a emcast


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

live by the braid die by the braid... braid can mess ur rod up if u dont have the right rod and it can mess ur reel up as well if the reel isnt made for braid just those things in mind if ur buyin new setup


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

bayslayer: I agree, you can live by braid or die by braid. You gotta get used to using it. Any new power pro is prone to windknots. Once its broken in it is great. there are a few tricks ive learned for reducing windknots even with new braid. 

I have personally used the rod/reel setups that I suggested in the past. The spheros 4000 fb is designed for use with braid. Its the FA model that is not. The boca is also a great reel for use with braid.

Here is what I go by. The guy who started this thread never specified the application he was going to use the setup for. He said surf fishing. If you are strictly throwing lures, then braid is the way to go. If you are strictly bait fishing, then I use only mono lines.

What we really need to know is what areas he will be fishing. will he be using artificials or bait or both. What conditions will he be fishing. Will he be doing any pier fishing with the rod. This will determine the weights he will need to be throwing with the rod. Also, he said surf fishing. Will he be fishing in alot of current? Will he need a rod with a strong backbone to stop a fish from running under a bridge?

I should not have recommended a setup without this info. I dont want him to run out and buy a 9' rod rated 1-3 ounces if he needs to throw 8nbait from shore haha.


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

I fish all over the place here in hampton roads, i mostly fish the surf and some piers, i will be throwing plugs and lures, i have the my surf equipment witch i think is way to heavy to throw, lures etc.  thanks for all the help guys


----------



## shimano (Sep 23, 2010)

I just bought a 10 and a half foot st. Croix med heavy and a baitrunner 6000 but I'm pretty new to the surf also. So far I've been doing well throwing live bait and some cut bait from shore but med heavy is too stiff for lures definitely since its over 10 feet long but the outfit cost me right around 300 I think. If you like a versatile rod I would go with 9 foot for sure and a 40 size reel with 20 or 25 pound power pro with 20 pound mono shock leader.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> braid can mess ur rod up if u dont have the right rod and it can mess ur reel up as well if the reel isnt made for braid


would you be so kind as to explain how?

opcorn:


----------



## flasheepshead (Apr 19, 2010)

Shimano i have two great surf rods and reels i just really looking for something to throw plastics etc for striper out of the surf.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

what you need will depend on the weight of lures you want to throw. 2oz? 3 1/2 oz?


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

I use a 9' Tsunami Airwave rated for 1-3 oz and Diawa Emcast Sport 4500 for throwing metal and it works real well for me. You get the extra spool with that reel so you can load one with braid and one with mono. Casts a mile and costs less than $200 and I have had zero problems in the last 1 1/2 yrs I've had them. Have caught a 26" Striper from beach with this combo. Just another option to ponder!:fishing:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Striper rod*

Check out the new surf series from Loomis. They are very sweet. I just bought three of them.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

surf rat said:


> Check out the new surf series from Loomis. They are very sweet. I just bought three of them.



so you just bought $1500 worth of fishing rods?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Rods*

I am on their Pro staff so I get a deal on them. I bought two 8'10" and an 8 ft. I plan on useing the 8 ft fo throwing eels to Cobia and the others for surf fishing for stripers with plugs at nite and eeling at the secret spot this November.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been using an Airwave 9' with a 5000 Shimano Stradic all spring and summer and wearing that thing out. Love it. Loaded with 20# power pro.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

m30power said:


> bayslayer: I agree, you can live by braid or die by braid. You gotta get used to using it. Any new power pro is prone to windknots. Once its broken in it is great. there are a few tricks ive learned for reducing windknots even with new braid.
> 
> I have personally used the rod/reel setups that I suggested in the past. The spheros 4000 fb is designed for use with braid. Its the FA model that is not. The boca is also a great reel for use with braid.
> 
> ...


only reason why i said 8nbait is so it will hold on the bottem bcuz the surf will drag i back in if he does throw out far enough


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> would you be so kind as to explain how?
> 
> opcorn:


if the eyes on the rod r not made for braid after wear and tear it will cut thru the eyes nd break off.... if u look at alot of ppls rods there insert on the top eye is messed upor done i have braid on 1 rod and thats my bait/lure rod kuz it cast far and the blues cant bite thru it that easy


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

if u buy a rod and u plan on using braid read the specs on both rod a reel... if u look thur 1 of the post in QUESTION sec u will see where the guy was using braid and it messed his real up


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

if a reel has a graphite or plastic spool then yes braid will dig into it. Also, some reels do not have high quality gearing inside. With braid it is essential to have your drag set correctly. I worked in a tackle shop for a long time and saw too many people that just crank their drag tight with braid. There is no stretch with braided lines. If your drag is not set properly then it can put too much pressure on your gears and your reels internals. 

I am also a custom rod builder. Unless you have wire guides on your rod or are using the rod in a way it wasnt designed for. There should not be much of an issue with modern braided lines.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

surf rat said:


> Check out the new surf series from Loomis. They are very sweet. I just bought three of them.


 coulda bought a new scion for the price

love loomis rods..but the surf series prices..wow..they gotta be kiding


----------

